# Golden Valley Hunt



## maggiemoto (18 April 2012)

I heard a rumour that this Hunt has been disbanded; can anyone throw any light on this?


----------



## Vulpinator (18 April 2012)

Rumours are normally put about by disaffected people mischief making contact the masters im sure you will find a reassuring answer.


----------



## lialls (18 April 2012)

I don't think it has disbanded.


----------



## Vulpinator (18 April 2012)

Well said


----------



## maggiemoto (18 April 2012)

Thanks for the replies. When I looked on the net last night, I could only find a link to their Pony Club.  The hunts in our area all have very comprehensive websites with lots of info about the hunt itself and what is going on.  The lack of info and the 'rumour' I had heard just made me wonder.


----------



## Edw valley (18 April 2012)

I am the partner of one of the Masters of the Golden Valley Hunt and I can confirm that the hunt is definately still going and is looking forward to a new season.

The Hunt website is found on www.goldenvalleyhunt.com.


----------



## maggiemoto (18 April 2012)

As always, if you want to know something, ask H & H and you get the answer.  Thank you for the link and best wishes.


----------



## Edw valley (18 April 2012)

No problem - rumours can bbe nasty things!!!


----------



## Vulpinator (18 April 2012)

Thanks for getting this off the radar its unsettling for all involved in hunting wish all the best.


----------

